# What happened 2 Vitor Belfort??



## AceHBK (Jun 24, 2007)

Vitor Belfort use to be on of my favorite UFC fighters but what in the world has happened to him now.  I saw that he was with Pride doing ok at best but then had a positive steroid test and got a 9 month ban.  

I recently saw his fight against some guy in some MMA Event called Cage Match??  Vitor looks fat and outta shape.  No where near the guy we use to see in the UFC.

Is he just terrible now?  It is ashame to see a guy at 28 look so outta shape and in some backyard promotion trying to earn a check.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2007)

That is what happens when the steriods are gone.

By the way where have you been?


----------



## Odin (Jun 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Vitor Belfort use to be on of my favorite UFC fighters but what in the world has happened to him now. I saw that he was with Pride doing ok at best but then had a positive steroid test and got a 9 month ban.
> 
> I recently saw his fight against some guy in some MMA Event called Cage Match?? Vitor looks fat and outta shape. No where near the guy we use to see in the UFC.
> 
> Is he just terrible now? It is ashame to see a guy at 28 look so outta shape and in some backyard promotion trying to earn a check.


 
lol cage rage not cage match..lol

Victor i think is trying to concentrate on boxing.

To be honest he goes down in history of a fighter with so much potential but he just never got into it.

so inconsistant.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol cage rage not cage match..lol
> 
> Victor i think is trying to concentrate on boxing.
> 
> ...


 
LOL Cage Rage the show that rivals UFC here and probably sold more tkts!

Did the disappearance of his sister affect Vitor you think?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 2, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> LOL Cage Rage the show that rivals UFC here and probably sold more tkts!
> 
> Did the disappearance of his sister affect Vitor you think?


 He did pretty well right after that incident. He lost a battle to couture, but (in my opinion) dominated the first 2 rounds of the Tito fight.


----------

